

"My site is broken, Unicode.org is to blame" - jonisalonen
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14680059/how-to-define-declare-utf-8-code-points-for-turkish-special-chars-non-ascii-to/14697840

======
jfb
I particularly like "no code snippet, usage is not to blame."

